# Memory Man?



## Dan0h (Dec 8, 2020)

Maybe a dumb question, but are there any plans on doing a Memory Man, or Deluxe Memory man PCB? Or is there already one just under a different name that does the same thing? I saw that Madbeans has a version.


----------



## Robert (Dec 8, 2020)

Not so far, but it could definitely happen.


----------



## r.callison (Dec 8, 2020)

This would be super cool, would love a DMM that didn't have such a giant footprint on my board


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 8, 2020)

DMM in a 1590bb. PERFECT!


----------



## Dali (Dec 8, 2020)

r.callison said:


> This would be super cool, would love a DMM that didn't have such a giant footprint on my board


Terrarium are 125B...  

Ok, ok, not real DMM then...


----------



## Jbanks (Dec 10, 2020)

Just had someone ask me to build a DMM today. Let’s make it happen! ?


----------



## Boba7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Madbean pcbs are absolutely perfect for this, you can definitely trust his work, and it's a BB format.

He also has a DM2 clone with twice the delay time (so 550ms) and modulation. It's a really really great delay, I made one a few years ago, my favorite analog delay. DM2/Aqua Puss sound great. 

Love Pedalpcb too of course, just sayin'


----------

